Ask HN: People who embody “Discipline ⋙ Motivation”, what is your daily system? - curiousgal
======
bagsvaerd70
Habits. Actually Habits >>> Discipline >>> Motivation.

Developing good habits means I can use the small amount of willpower everyone
has per day on making some improvements or working on extra-hard tasks while
still doing many additional things that take little effort since they are
habits already.

I run continuous improvement tasks every now and then, and I have designed
some key habits to live a fulfilling life, which I'm evolving slowly.

I use a simple task management system that looks like a kanban board, plus an
inbox and a calendar. The key here is to control flow and keep it easy to
maintain.

------
shahbaby
Once the pain of being who you are is greater than the pain of changing who
you are, you can use that pain as a catalyst to kick start the process.

To keep that change it's all about habits and discipline but even then, you
will have days where it will be hard and you will ask yourself if the change
is worth it. When that happens you will need to have a strong reason, a reason
that connects to the core of who you are.

You cannot hack the process of becoming someone different.

